# Sergeant Major Samuel Morris McAllister



## Centermass (Feb 8, 2018)

An Army Ranger died last month during free-fall training in Arizona, according to U.S. Army Special Operations Command. 

Sgt. Maj. Samuel Morris McAllister, 45, died on Jan. 24 in Eloy, Arizona, a USASOC spokesman told Army Times.
He was posthumously promoted to the rank of Sergeant Major from Master Sergeant.

No further information about the incident was available since it’s under investigation, USASOC spokesman Lt. Col. Robert Bockholt said.

Rest easy Brother.

~S~


----------



## Grunt (Feb 8, 2018)

Rest In Peace, Warrior and thank you for your service!


----------



## AWP (Feb 8, 2018)

Blue Skies.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 8, 2018)

RIP, Ranger.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 8, 2018)

Sorry to read this.  My sincerest condolences to all affected by his death.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 8, 2018)

Rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 8, 2018)

RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 8, 2018)

Damn.
Til Valhal.


----------



## Dame (Feb 8, 2018)

Rest in peace, Ranger.


----------



## Andoni (Feb 8, 2018)

Rest in peace.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 9, 2018)

RIP, SMAJ.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2018)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## DasBoot (Feb 10, 2018)

Fucking sucks... RIP SGM...RLTW... SUA SPONTE


----------



## CDG (Feb 10, 2018)

RIP, Warrior.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 12, 2018)

RIP, SGM.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2018)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------

